# Wo finde ich Gebrauchte Notebooks?



## Suchfunktion (18. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen! 

Da das Weihnachtsgeld jetz auch irgendwie 'verschwunden' ist (hrhr),
muss ich wohl von Neu- auf Gebraucht-Notebook umsteigen auf meinem Wunschzettel 

Also, weiss jemand wo ich gebrauchte Notebooks sehr guenstig herbekomme?

Weil 300€ fuer nen 200MHz-Notebook is mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu viel!

Also es sollten halt qualitaetsmaessig gute notebooks im halbwegs guten Zustand sein,
so um die 500MHz..

Wenn jemand nen guenstigen Anbieter kennt, dann bitte bescheid sagen

Danke

Frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch


----------



## hela (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Suchfunktion,
such mal bei eBay. Dort gibt es TAUSENDE!


----------



## Suchfunktion (19. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen!

Danke erstmal, aaaaber:

Also eBay lehne ich definitiv ab..
Ich weiss aus eigener erfahrung was da fuer shice ablaeuft/ablaufen kann, dann noch die sache mit 'ohne gewaehrlistung', wo das notebook zufaellig waehrend des versandes die Festplatte verlohren hat oder das display voll in *zensiert* gegangen ist, was natuerlich vorher nicht angegeben wurde und das ding als 'voellig funktionsfaehig und heile' angeboten wurde.

Es sollte schon ein realer Laden/Anbieter sein, also ohne bieten..

Da is man meistens auf der sicheren seite.. meistens zumindest..
Und gewaehrleistung hat man manchmal auch noch.. zumind. kann man sich das ding vorher mal richtig anschauen und es wird auch so verkauft, wie es angeboten wird.

Naja bis denn..
stay sic!

P.S.:
Ausserdem, falls nich irgendein total-dau hardware verkauft, is das alles meistens eh viel zu teuer!


----------

